# Gothic fenders



## Rivnut (Feb 13, 2019)

I bought a bunch of bicycle parts yesterday and among the items was a package of chrome plated light weight gothic style fenders.  The fenders are still in their original Wald packaging.  The braces are also included in the package.  Send me a PM for details.


----------

